# Tesco Points Cancelled



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

This was on the BBC website just now.............Tescos have cancelled 51000 points belonging to a customer saying he abused the spirit of the system. He was buying large quantites of products which had lots of bonus points added then converting them to vouchers for cheap holidays and travel!!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

holy1hobby said:


> This was on the BBC website just now.............Tescos have cancelled 51000 points belonging to a customer saying he abused the spirit of the system. He was buying large quantites of products which had lots of bonus points added then converting them to vouchers for cheap holidays and travel!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> John


See it here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/beds/bucks/herts/7229246.stm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't suppose his name was Russell ?? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

G


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for that. Interesting, as Based on that, then I too am abusing the system. I run a charity event every week and very often buy reduced items to make up into raffle prizes. I get bonus points on my card for this. I know it is slightly different, but it still comes down to my making a 'gain' albeit a small one out of Tesco products.

Very often on one of our charity coffee mornings, the ladies who organise them buy products in bulk that are on offer and they too must get points awarded, before selling them at the coffee shop to raise money for breast cancer prevention.  

I know there are two sides to every story but when such a rich enterprise as Tesco create a fuss over what is a small amount to them I do worry. Will look forward to hearing the 'other side of the coin'.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Erm'.... :roll: ..Isn't that what ther're for........to encourage you to buy more stuff?....... :roll:


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

autostratus said:


> holy1hobby said:
> 
> 
> > This was on the BBC website just now.............Tescos have cancelled 51000 points belonging to a customer saying he abused the spirit of the system. He was buying large quantites of products which had lots of bonus points added then converting them to vouchers for cheap holidays and travel!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 8O I think there is more to this than said at first. Today Feb 6 the presenter was saying all is not as it first appeared and we need to talk to the story originator asap and guess what they were still trying at 1400hrs to find him! This story may have an interesting ending so keep listening :wink:


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Someone on the paidtoshop forum has bought a car from motorpoint in full with cc points!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

I think there have been a few other changes too. For example, I am told that the maximum number of til' receipts you can take instore to have the points added is 2 per day.

Not sure if it is correct or not.

I am going to contact lenses placed inside my eyes - paid for with Tesco points.

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Russell

Can you explain about taking "maximum number of til' receipts you can take instore to have the points added is 2 per day". 

I ask you cause you are the man behind the knowledge on tesco's club points :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ron


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Let's say you go to Tesco three times and make a purchase. Each time you forget to take your Clubcard. You can take the til receipts in at a later date and add the points.

I have been told that the maximum number of receipts you can do this with is two per day.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The BBC news showed this guy with a lock-up full of goods that he had bought from Tesco purely to get the maximum points. He openly stated that he was trying to play the game and then reselling the goods every week at boot sales.
IMO this is the sort of guy who spoils things for everybody else and will never get any sympathy from me.
I enjoy my Tesco points but use them like any normal customer. If this kind of behaviour means that Tesco withdraw or restrict the points scheme. Many people on this forum will not be very happy.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I thought MPs got into trouble a few years ago for accumulating Airmiles on their personal account whilst on business trips (Junkets)

Personally - I would never let Tescos have access to all that personal data about my shopping habits, I find shopping there a little spooky so I don't 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tescos Eggs*

Hello there,

How interesting, It is all in the smallprint. If anyone has done anything wrong it has to be Tesco. If those same bargain items had been purchsed by your everyday Supermarket Shopper alongside maybe a bottle of Champers and volovents, then the points would have been honoured.

The buyer paid his money in legal tender and should have been given his rewards.

Yet another company to join the ranks of pick and chose. How long will it be before another one joins the ranks.

See here

Fieggsco

Trev.


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Tesco won't accept late receipts of over two weeks. So if you fill up your motor home at a Tesco garage and don't have your caard with you, you have to take the receipt in within two weeks or you don't get your 80 points.

This I was told, after complaining, is because *"some people are picking receipts up outside the store in the car park which havn't had point added and are going in and claiming them for goods they havn't purchased. Usually the homeless man who sits on the side of the canal outside." * Think Tesco Committee need to get a life personally if they are so wrapped up in this kind of pettiness, as stated.


----------

